# Can't quote posts with Internet Explorer 11



## calronmoonflower (Dec 2, 2013)

So I tried to quote a post today with the reply with quote option and I saw text for a short time before the time quote box loaded, but after the loading I got blank reply box.


 I've tried this in more than one thread and switched to google chrome, which seem to quote properly.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Dec 8, 2013)

So am I the only one having this problem or something?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2013)

calronmoonflower said:


> So am I the only one having this problem or something?




Quoting with IE 11.

Not experiencing an issue. Can anybody else confim?



> I saw text for a short time before the time quote box loaded, but after the loading I got blank reply box.




What is the time quote box?


----------



## calronmoonflower (Dec 9, 2013)

The time varies, but it disappears when the box with all the options you get when you hit the reply button finished loading.
Here's a ink f the box I got when I tried to quote in this thread.





The text was there before this box came up, but disappeared right when all buttons appeared.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 9, 2013)

Stop using explorer?


----------



## Deset Gled (Dec 9, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Quoting with IE 11.
> 
> Not experiencing an issue. Can anybody else confim?




Not experiencing any problems when testing with IE v10.0.92


----------



## calronmoonflower (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks like the same thing happens when I try to edit one of my posts.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 14, 2013)

calronmoonflower said:


> Looks like the same thing happens when I try to edit one of my posts.




It sounds like there's something odd going on with your system.  That'll likely be waaaay beyond my ability to solve for you, though, other than the usual advice to check for viruses, malware, perhaps re-install the browser.  Maybe some IT-type folks will have some better ideas.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Dec 15, 2013)

Morrus said:


> It sounds like there's something odd going on with your system. That'll likely be waaaay beyond my ability to solve for you, though, other than the usual advice to check for viruses, malware, perhaps re-install the browser. Maybe some IT-type folks will have some better ideas.



I activated the compatibility view mode for this site and now the problem's gone.


----------

